# Poor Rating story



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

So I get a fare from a bar and they tell me to go to 616 16th street. I know it's very close by and ask the woman if she is familiar on how to get there. She says yes. I turn right out of the parking lot, because it's right turn only, and she tells me to make the next left. I'm driving for about a 1/2 mile and she puts the address in her smart phone and it says that we are going the wrong direction. She says to me, don't you know this city? I said yes, 16th street is 3 blocks south of here. She says you're going the wrong direction and I want a refund. I told her that she said she would direct me, but I'll enter it in the gps. I did enter it in gps and then wound up driving right back to where we came from because the address is on East 16th street and not West 16th st. So after I see that she is going to be pissed off and I'm probably going to get a bad rating no matter what, I tell her that I will "end" the ride now and the rest of the trip is on me. We had to circle the block near the apartment complex and the street was very dark and hard to see addresses. The dumb gps says to me "you have arrived" . But it says that about 300 feet too soon and that is why we had trouble finding the place. So I go from a 4.77 rating to a 4.44 rating overnight. I've decided that picking up drunks is not my bag. I'd rather take the daytime longer fares. Yesterday I took a person to USCL and got $55, then got a fare back toward where I live $30, then I got another back to downtown LA for $50. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

First your rating didn't update that fast, it only updates weekly (it was someone who rated you low from last week), second most customers won't rate you until the next time they request a ride because that's how it works, it's in the app, they don't have the app open at the end of the ride.

Also, word of advice, never, NEVER, N E V E R, end a trip early, you're only insured when your on a fare. Your getting screwed already, no need to open yourself to financial disaster during the one time your actually covered. Lastly, ending the trip early is basically admitting it was something you did wrong, and actually inviting a low rating. Let the customer pay for their mistake, and if it is your fault at least get paid to make up for the low rating, no need to get hit on both.


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Wrong, although it's funny to me how everyone knows exactly who rated them bad. First your rating didn't update that fast, it only updates weekly (it was someone who rated you low from last week), second most customers won't rate you until the next time they request a ride because that's how it works, it's in the app, they don't have the app open at the end of the ride.
> 
> Also, word of advice, never, NEVER, N E V E R, end a trip early, you're only insured when your on a fare. Your getting screwed already, no need to open yourself to financial disaster during the one time your actually covered. Lastly, ending the trip early is basically admitting it was something you did wrong, and actually inviting a low rating. Let the customer pay for their mistake, and if it is your fault at least get paid to make up for the low rating, no need to get hit on both.


Thanks for the reply. You are right. I shouldn't have ended the trip early. It won't happen again. But I think you are wrong about the ratings not updating but once a week. I've only driven for 3 days. Last Friday was my first day. So on Friday, I had a 5 star rating since I'd never driven before. Saturday morning I had a 4.97 rating. By Sunday morning I had the 4.44 rating. Saturday night was the night that I picked up a a half a dozen different rides from bars including the unhappy lady. Now I have no idea which others have given me lower than a 5 rating. It could have been anyone that didn't get offered a water or didn't like the way I was dressed or the size of my car. Who knows.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Actually can you help out the community and report if your ratings are updating that frequently, might be the case for newer drivers. I have a feeling your just starting across the update day for your market so it looks that way. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

BTW, you actually run a Jeep for Uber?


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> BTW, you actually run a Jeep for Uber?


Thanks for the welcome. You could be right. No, I don't drive the Jeep. I have a Jeep Wrangler now and not the CJ7 that I'm pictured with here. I sold the CJ but have not got a good shot of me next to my newer Jeep. I drive a Honda Civic for Uber. It's the hybrid model.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Gotcha, had to ask...for what should be obvious reasons.

When I'm not posting here, I'm usually posting in JeepForum although not about Uber! Been slowly building a WK for the last few years. Later...


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Gotcha, had to ask...for what should be obvious reasons.
> 
> When I'm not posting here, I'm usually posting in JeepForum although not about Uber! Been slowly building a WK for the last few years. Later...


I post in JeepForum too. I haven't lately but I go by Jeep Daddy there too. Now I have an 04 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon, 5 1/2 long arm, 35's, rock sliders, winch, skids, etc. I love my Jeep.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Me too, used to drive Chevy but won't ever go back. OME 3" 32s. I've had my Grand Cherokee in places other people look at me like I'm nuts, it's more capable than I have the balls to test.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeep lover here too. Though mine is pretty and I don't take it off road, I'm prepared to in an emergency, because these babies are serious off roaders


----------

